
The dirty little secret that data journalists aren’t telling you - sebg
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2016/04/11/the-dirty-little-secret-that-data-journalists-arent-telling-you/
======
Tomte
On the other hand, the upper map suggests rapid and massive changes across the
country. As if one half of Nevada suddenly moved to the other half. Look at
all those deep colors!

I think the Pew map is much better for general consumption.

